# Gruppen & Tannoy - Awesome Combo



## HK_M3 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here is a system I did with some Tannoy V8's and Lab Gruppen amps. Great stuff.

Lab.gruppen and Tannoy provide clarity and power at Cannery Row Brewing Company's Restaurant | Lab.gruppen


----------

